# DICE Tells Polygon.com that they would "strongly" like to get into linux



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 14, 2013)

Here is the Polygon.com article where DICE creative director Lars Gustavsson tells Polygon that the game studio would "strongly" like to get into Linux. Lars also said that they feel Linux only needs one "killer" game to explode in popularity, similar to Halo kicking off the original Xbox.

DICE wants to game in Linux


----------



## erixx (Oct 14, 2013)

He also says that DICE will not make any effort for that


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 14, 2013)

erixx said:


> He also says that DICE will not make any effort for that



where in the Article does he specifically state that DICE will not make any effort?


----------



## Guitar (Oct 14, 2013)

It is not going to take "One killer game" for Linux to explode. That's retarded IMO. It's going to take actual support from developers and an actual reason to switch from Windows, which the average consumer has ZERO reason to.


----------



## erixx (Oct 16, 2013)

Firstly, if Linux can run (maybe it already does i dont know) a sort of Quake or Unreal or GTA of BF4 or COD game that makes people play during months, yes, it could be a "before and after" situation.

Rubber Ducky: he said that he wishes "indie" devs will make that game. So no commitment.

Personally I don't care at all. Any company only looks at expanding their market. Do you think that BF4 for Linux will be free? aaaahaha


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 16, 2013)

erixx said:


> Firstly, if Linux can run (maybe it already does i dont know) a sort of Quake or Unreal or GTA of BF4 or COD game that makes people play during months, yes, it could be a "before and after" situation.
> 
> Rubber Ducky: he said that he wishes "indie" devs will make that game. So no commitment.
> 
> Personally I don't care at all. Any company only looks at expanding their market. Do you think that BF4 for Linux will be free? aaaahaha



Why do you think it would be free? Is that what you think Linux games are? You obviously do  not understand the GPL and FSF. In Linux, you can sell games and software. Hell you can sell closed source games and software in Linux. The only thing about "free" software is that the source must be available to all. Steam is not a "free" software. It is free as in beer but not as in speech. What do you think Amnesia and it's sequel which are on Linux were free? If you think that......get off the LSD. Your concept of Linux and Gaming is very much skewed. As for Quake and Unreal.....which ARE on Linux, there are Many games on Linux that are played months after months after months. Games like Xonotic, OpenArena, Nexuiz, AlienArena, Warzone2100, OpenTTD, Oil Rush, Doom 3, Enemy Territory: Quake Wars, Quake 4, UT 2004, Wolfenstein Enemy Territory, DOTA 2, shall I go on? Here are a list of sites dedicated to Linux Gaming....do some reading and increase your knowledge.

Also, here is the actual quote from the article where he actually calls DICE an Indie dev. 





> "With indie, for a long time, it seemed that it was only AAA title that will survive and then the explosion came with mobile and indie games," he said. "So I'm really happy to see that has swung back to where people say 'Well, will AAA titles survive? Are they mammoths that don't know that they are dead yet?' *So, to me, I think that the possibilities are many and I think indies can build for Linux even though we don't have enormous audience," he said*.



107-action-games-fps-for-linux-chapter-1 

best-linux-games

42 best games

42 more games

Gaming on Linux

Dice Talks about Steam Machines

Two Worlds 2

Natural Selection 2

http://www.linuxgames.com


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 16, 2013)

But Ducky, What about ArmA 3?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 16, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> But Ducky, What about ArmA 3?


----------



## btarunr (Oct 16, 2013)

EA would never allow that. It's in bed with Microsoft for not one, but three platforms (Windows, Xbox 360, and Xbox One).

But I agree with DICE. One killer AAA title and productivity suite for Linux will do the trick. Launch Battlefield 4 and Adobe Creativity Suite 6 for Linux, and Windows is f*cked.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 16, 2013)

btarunr said:


> EA would never allow that. It's in bed with Microsoft for not one, but three platforms (Windows, Xbox 360, and Xbox One).
> 
> But I agree with DICE. One killer AAA title and productivity suite for Linux will do the trick. Launch Battlefield 4 and Adobe Creativity Suite 6 for Linux, and Windows is f*cked.



Did you see that Metro: Last Light is coming to Linux natively by the end of this year?


----------



## btarunr (Oct 16, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Did you see that Metro: Last Light is coming to Linux natively by the end of this year?



Metro: Last Light is a good game, but not killer. A killer AAA game is that which people would not only coast through the SP campaign, but also spend several hours each week playing multiplayer on. There's WoW, LoL, Battlefield, and COD, which fall into that category.



erixx said:


> Do you think that BF4 for Linux will be free? aaaahaha



Linux doesn't equal free. There are plenty of paid software for Linux. Some of the scientific software (related to oil exploration, etc.) for Linux costs millions of dollars a single license.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 16, 2013)

Which is part of the issue there is so many versions of Linux this is were steamOS comes in it might standardize  a version of Linux and if that happens more will be willing and be able to say it's compatible to a OS name\version and not just Linux which would be much hard to do.


OFP used to support Glide lol.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 16, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Did you see that Metro: Last Light is coming to Linux natively by the end of this year?



What does Metro have to do with anything EA? Metro is not popular enough to make that big of an impact, and most people who want the game, already have it on their Windows machines. 

All DICE is saying is they would love to work on something for Linux, but since they are owned by EA, and like btarunr said, EA is in bed with Microsoft, the chance for Battlefield to come to Linux is very unlikely right now.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 16, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> What does Metro have to do with anything EA? Metro is not popular enough to make that big of an impact, and most people who want the game, already have it on their Windows machines.
> 
> All DICE is saying is they would love to work on something for Linux, but since they are owned by EA, and like btarunr said, EA is in bed with Microsoft, the chance for Battlefield to come to Linux is very unlikely right now.



Until EA sees the potential profit it can make. Ever heard of cheating partners? Besides, Metro was a big hit and kind of a cult classic as far as Russian post-apocalyptic games go. 

There are many games that have native Linux clients. The problem is that A) it does not make much of a headline until SteamOS comes out, and B)Hardware manufacturers need to make better drivers for their hardware in Linux instead of leaving it up to the community to reverse engineer drivers. (Mind you the community has done quite well at reverse engineering drivers so far). I could list all the main stream AA titles that are or have come to Linux not counting almost the ENTIRE Valve portfolio.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 16, 2013)

btarunr said:


> EA would never allow that. It's in bed with Microsoft for not one, but three platforms (Windows, Xbox 360, and Xbox One).
> 
> But I agree with DICE. One killer AAA title and productivity suite for Linux will do the trick. Launch Battlefield 4 and Adobe Creativity Suite 6 for Linux, and Windows is f*cked.



A lot of "artists" hate windows because its to complicated to use. Hence their stupid blind love for OSX........yet you think they will flock to Linux if Adobe does?! I'm WAY MORE tech savvy than your average artist in most industries and I had issues even installing Wacom drivers in MINT. Linux is so far away from being mainstream you might as well be talking about solar powered backhoes.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 16, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> A lot of "artists" hate windows because its to complicated to use. Hence their stupid blind love for OSX........yet you think they will flock to Linux if Adobe does?! I'm WAY MORE tech savvy than your average artist in most industries and I had issues even installing Wacom drivers in MINT. Linux is so far away from being mainstream you might as well be talking about solar powered backhoes.



I admit that drivers can be a pain from time to time. But, they have improved in leaps and bounds. AMd drivers are a breeze to install now. WACOM drivers I have installed and set up in no time flat for an artist friend of mine. Granted I have been using linux since 2001.......I still use windows but if I need to code something, I drop into Linux where it is much easier to develop than say MacOS X. Also, if Adobe CS went to Linux, I think some would move to Linux since they would not have to pay the premium for hardware that is Mac. It could also be cheaper for new graphic design students to use Linux and Adobe instead of dropping serious cash on a Mac.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 16, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I admit that drivers can be a pain from time to time. But, they have improved in leaps and bounds. AMd drivers are a breeze to install now. WACOM drivers I have installed and set up in no time flat for an artist friend of mine. Granted I have been using linux since 2001.......I still use windows but if I need to code something, I drop into Linux where it is much easier to develop than say MacOS X.



Good to know. I'm sure millions of other artists will be calling you for the command lines to install iTunes and color profiles.  Face it. Linux isn't and will never be for the masses no matter how much you pipe dream.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 16, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Good to know. I'm sure millions of other artists will be calling you for the command lines to install iTunes and color profiles.  Face it. Linux isn't and will never be for the masses no matter how much you pipe dream.



It could if linux developers would automate more things like in windows and drop most of the use for CLI commands.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 16, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> It could if linux developers would automate more things like in windows and drop most of the use for CLI commands.



Do you remember when Windows 8 came out? Do you remember how a TECH COMMUNITY that prides itself on learning new things about cutting edge technology reacted because MS removed a F#$KING start button and they had an extra click now to get to a menu? YET you seem to think Johnny Hipster is gonna install and figure Linux out to paint the next Imagination Dragon CD cover?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 16, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Do you remember when Windows 8 came out? Do you remember how a TECH COMMUNITY that prides itself on learning new things about cutting edge technology reacted because MS removed a F#$KING start button and they had an extra click now to get to a menu? YET you seem to think Johnny Hipster is gonna install and figure Linux out to paint the next Imagination Dragon CD cover?



Thats what I am saying, if linux developers can make a linux OS that is operated like windows 7 it would really hit MS quite hard but for now its more of a huge learning curve for people who never had to use CLI commands.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 16, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thats what I am saying, if linux developers can make a linux OS that is operated like windows 7 it would really hit MS quite hard but for now its more of a huge learning curve for people who never had to use CLI commands.



Zorin OS looks and operates like windows. I don't have to use CLI if I don't want to. I prefer to since it tends to be faster to do most things.


----------



## erixx (Oct 16, 2013)

After hours away I came back to see the thread is being handled well by MM 

There are possibly more linux fanboys without money but who use pirated windows to invade forums to slam bil gates etc then scientists using it. Thats why I warned them BF4-Linux Edition if ever existed, will not be free.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 16, 2013)

erixx said:


> After hours away I came back to see the thread is being handled well by MM
> 
> There are possibly more linux fanboys without money but who use pirated windows to invade forums to slam bil gates etc then scientists using it. Thats why I warned them BF4-Linux Edition if ever existed, will not be free.


Are you implying that I pirate Windows? I should slap you fool! I pay for my software! Go bother someone else with your nonsense. There was no need to tell people that bf4 for Linux would not be free. It was given and no one would have thought otherwise. Your obvious disdain for Linux users is disgusting.


----------



## erocker (Oct 16, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Are you implying that I pirate Windows? I should slap you fool! I pay for my software! Go bother someone else with your nonsense. There was no need to tell people that bf4 for Linux would not be free. It was given and no one would have thought otherwise. Your obvious disdain for Linux users is disgusting.
> 
> 
> http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/846966879120177237/F469AA513913F1B3518115010B0E65C924C00E24/



Posting same picture in a thread twice is fail.

Game over.


----------

